# Anyone familiar with show type Shepherds?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey!
Is anyone here familiar with (American) show line GSDs and would be willing to critique a puppy for me? I am not used to the show type so I am not sure if the appearance is typical for a pup this age (almost 4 months.) 
If anyone is familiar with that type of GSD, I can send the photos if you PM me. Thanks!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We have a few here who are. Off the top of my head, Daphne (Andaka) would be good to contact.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Chicagocanine, I know you are looking for a pup. I would post the pedigree so that some of the people who are more in the know that I am with American lines can look at the pedigree. There are some dogs that do very well in the AKC show ring and that is it. There are other AKC breeders who are doing more things with their dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Here is the parents info--


Sire: Kenlyn's Aries v Hicliff ( pedigree/photo here )

Dam: Lorien's Lady Day ( pedigree/photo here )


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not familiar with American lines, but I am impressed with the titles on the dam! That is similar to what I hope to achieve with Kenya. Personally, I need to see titles on both sides of the name.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree, that's a nicely titled bitch. If her temperament reflects her titles, she's a real catch.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Oooo!!! I've met Aries!! He's a LOVELY dog









Kent Boyles (Handler in Aries picture) is a lovely man, breeder, and GSD handler. He is HARD on good temperament. Won't deal with kooks.

Mom has better pasterns than dad does (Dad is overangulated in the pastern). Both have a considerable amount of rear angulation, and it goes back in the pedigree, so be aware of that fact as you'll probably have a puppy with a substantial amount of rear end.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> Mom has better pasterns than dad does (Dad is overangulated in the pastern). Both have a considerable amount of rear angulation, and it goes back in the pedigree, so be aware of that fact as you'll probably have a puppy with a substantial amount of rear end.


Thanks for that info. That is the main reason I am not sure... I tend to prefer the less angulated look so I am trying to decide if a more show-type build is acceptable to me...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If you are worried that show type GSD's can't work, just look at the pictures on my website. You can also email me the picture of the puppy and I will help you if I can.


----------

